# Boiler Choices



## drewdin (Mar 11, 2013)

I have been looking into changing from Oil to Gas, my options for Gas Boilers are below, before I start looking into option, out of the three brands below, what do the Pro's recommend and why? Thanks

Burnham
Weil McClain
American Standard


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 12, 2013)

UH  ...  I just installed a Rheem and it was really nice.  Of the three you cited, I have never installed any of them.  Odd.


----------



## drewdin (Mar 12, 2013)

haha, if i upgrade through mass save, a program for Massachusetts, they will give me a deal on Burnham and American standard with a zero interest loan for 7 years to pay for it. The only thing is I only can select certain ones. 

I currently have a tank-less weil mcclain for oil. Everyone keeps telling me to change to gas and I am just trying to weigh my options. Right now Oil is 3.50 a gallon so to fill my tank would be roughly $875. I'm looking for a cheaper solution


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 12, 2013)

I believe natural gas is domestically produced  ...  oil would be subject to international price increases.  Go natural gas.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 12, 2013)

$3.50 per gallon?  LP?  Just curious?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 12, 2013)

Can't help you on that  ...  we get natural gas from the pipe.  Only country folk use LP.


----------



## drewdin (Mar 13, 2013)

That was a mistake in my previous post, Oil NOT gas, my bad, i fixed it.

whats LP? Oil in the Boston area Oil is ranging from $3.50-$3.80 a gallon with a minimum order of 100 gallons.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually it is LPG which stands for Liquifided Petroleum Gas.  As Villa noted it is what us country folk who don't have access to the natural gas distribution system in the rural parts of the midwest use to heat our homes.  I have a 1000 gallon storage tank in my backyard that is connected to my house.  It runs about $1.75/gallon and I use about a full tank to heat my house for winter.  My furance is a 95% efficient forced air unit.  Even boilers run on LPG if natural gas is not available.  Out here very, very few people use heating oil.


----------

